# NFS Shift: Steuerung Probleme



## Green_Raptor (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Hab mir it hohen Erwartungen NFSS fur PC gekauft und musste feststellen das es eine sehr schlechte Konsolenportierung ist. Nicht nur das es im Menü keine Maussteuerung gibt (ok das kann och verschmerzen) auch das lenken am pc mit tastaur oder controller ist nahezu unmöglich. 
ich kann nur geradeaus fahren oder voll einlenken. eine leichte richtungskorrektur auf einer gerade ist unmöglich. etweder man fähr langsam ins gras oder man dreht sich. ich bin wirklich anspruchsvolle fahrsimulationenn gewöhnt aber das ist es schlicht nicht fahrbar und macht auch nach kurzer zeit keinen spas mehr. ich denke nicht das das im sinne des erfinders ist. 
hat vlt jmd einen tipp? 
danke für die mühe.

grüße
Green Raptor


----------



## NGamers (23. Dezember 2009)

Anspruchsvolle Fahrsimulationen mit Controller? 
Lad dir den neuesten Patch, damit du hast dann unter anderem auch eine Maussteuerung im Menü und andere Vorteile. Hast du schonmal an den SEttings rumgespielt? (Empf. Lenkung, Totzone etc)


----------



## Green_Raptor (23. Dezember 2009)

ja hab schon mal ein wenig rumprobiert. es wurde immer schlimmer. 
hey mit console ist allemale besser als mit tastatur.  ein lenkrad kann ich mir noch nicht leisten.
danke erst mal. ich probiers mal mit dem patch. bin vlt doch ein wenig gran turismo verwöhnt.


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Dezember 2009)

Das liegt an den Einstellungen ,die du beim Controller vorgenommen hast.
Hier mal meine ,mit denen du super Richtung korrigieren kannst.(von oben nach unten im Menü einstellen)
0
10
10
10
55
25
25
50
90
Aus
normal


Die dinge im Menü wählst du mit dem Analogstick an und bestätigst mit A
abbrechen wird mit B gemacht


----------



## Green_Raptor (5. Januar 2010)

Super dankeschön. ich probier es gleich mal aus.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (5. Januar 2010)

Shift ist ein Game wo mann eine kleine Eingewöhnungsphase braucht. Als ich das erste Rennen fuhr dachte ich auch?
Aber mann gewöhnt sich drann (ich jedenfalls)
Ich fahr mit Gamepad und das klappt eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## listi2000 (5. Januar 2010)

ja mit Gemepad klappt das ganze
nur beim driften bin ich total überfordert


----------



## Mister HighSetting (5. Januar 2010)

Stimmt. Das Driften ist ihnen total misslungen. VIEL zu schwer


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Januar 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Shift ist ein Game wo mann eine kleine Eingewöhnungsphase braucht. Als ich das erste Rennen fuhr dachte ich auch?
> Aber mann gewöhnt sich drann (ich jedenfalls)
> Ich fahr mit Gamepad und das klappt eigentlich sehr gut.


Same on here
Hab 1-2 Wochen gebraucht ,um mich dran zu gewöhnen und halbwegs passable Zeiten zu fahren


----------



## listi2000 (5. Januar 2010)

weiß zufällig einer wieviele Sterne man maximal holen kann?

vorrausgesetzt man kann driften


----------



## Mister HighSetting (5. Januar 2010)

Du meinst was das maximale Level ist? Weil sterne bekommt mann nach jedem rennen wenn man bestimmte Ziele erreicht hat, und durch diese  Sterne und punkte steigts du dann im Level auf. Das maximale ist 50 danach kann mann nur noch Punkte sammeln
Und wegen der Eingewönungsphase naja , ich fand nach ein paar tagen gings schon


----------



## listi2000 (5. Januar 2010)

ja genau Sterne - wieviele gibt es maximal? also alle Rennen die es giebt gewinnen

Level 50 hab ich schon


----------



## Mister HighSetting (5. Januar 2010)

Also hab mal nachgezählt
Es müssten insgesamt 969 Sterne sein


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2010)

Yep ,sollte hinkommen
Da fällt mir auf ,Ich habe gerade mal 302


----------



## Mister HighSetting (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab die Worldtour zwar gewonnen und somit das Spielziel erreicht, aber es gibt noch genug Challenges die ich noch nicht gefahren bin^^ Hab auch erst 450 Sterne. Ich glaub nicht das es eine Belohnung gibt wenn mann alle Sterne bekommen hat.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2010)

Ne ,die Sterne waren ja im Spielverlauf nur wichtig ,um die World Tour zu bekommen...
Ich fahr lieber Online ,von den Sternen habe ich ja jetzt nichts mehr


----------



## Mister HighSetting (6. Januar 2010)

Richtig, seit dem ende der Worldtour fahre ich auch nur noch Online
Und da mann für den Besitz aller Sterne ja eh nichts bekommt ist das für mich auch kein Anreiz.


----------



## T-MAXX (6. Januar 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Shift ist ein Game wo mann eine kleine Eingewöhnungsphase braucht. Als ich das erste Rennen fuhr dachte ich auch?
> Aber mann gewöhnt sich drann (ich jedenfalls)
> Ich fahr mit Gamepad und das klappt eigentlich sehr gut.


Fahr zwar auch mit Gamepad, aber die Steuerung bei Drifts ist das Letzte. Der Asphalt ist eher wie eine Eisdecke zu betrachten.
Man dreht sich mehr im Kreis als Drifts möglich sind. Also wer das programmiert hat, sollte bei Wasser und Brot für immer weggesperrt werden. So schlecht hatte ich NFS noch nie gespielt. Es war auch das letzte Mal, das ich mir ein NFS-Titel kaufte. Man rastet ja nur noch aus. Dämliche Progammierer.
Man kann doch nicht einfach die Physik ändern, als würde man auf Eis fahren.
Shift kann man mit DRM-Racing verglichen, aber vom guten alten Konzept, hat sich NFS komplett abgehoben. Schade, sehr schade.
Auf Dauer macht Shift kein Spaß, weil es immer dieselben Strecken sind. Nur die Autos ändern sich...

NFS... R.I.P


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2010)

Dann änder doch auch die Physik!
Entpack dein NFS, mach -loose an die .exe und ab gehts ,dann nur noch in physics.xml den 
'<prop name="drift grip" data="1.3;1.3;1.3;1.3" />' auf höhere Werte stellen...


----------



## Mister HighSetting (6. Januar 2010)

An T-MAXX: da du mich kommentiert hast glaube ich du denkst das driften klappt bei mir gut: Nö .Weiter unten hab ich ja geschrieben das ich das driften viel zu schwer finde


----------



## T-MAXX (6. Januar 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> An T-MAXX: da du mich kommentiert hast glaube ich du denkst das driften klappt bei mir gut: Nö .Weiter unten hab ich ja geschrieben das ich das driften viel zu schwer finde


Sorry, hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen.
Ich finde Driften schon immer ein Fall für die Tonne.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (6. Januar 2010)

Richtig, ist wie wenn alle Fahrhilfen aus sind und wenn mann dann mit den gleichen Autos normale Rennen fährt fahren sie wieder ganz anders...
Aber ich will nicht klagen ich spiel Shift trotz seiner macken recht gerne


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Januar 2010)

Soo anders fahren sie mMn nichtkommt auch stark auf das Auto an ,ich kann mit nichts anderem ,als dem 135i driften...
Grip ist doch der gleiche ,der steht immer auf 1,3 , fur Promode im normalem Rennen auf 1,2


----------



## Mister HighSetting (7. Januar 2010)

Versuchs mal mit ner werksgetunten Viper^^


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Januar 2010)

bitte nicht ,ohne Custonsetup bekomm ich sie ja auch nicht auf der NS gebändigt
wenn man drifte will ,sllte man sich ja auch ein einfahces Auto nehmen


----------



## Mister HighSetting (7. Januar 2010)

hihi...
aber zum glück ist das driften  zweitrangig, normale rennen fahren macht eh mehr fun


----------



## Jan565 (8. Januar 2010)

Das Driften ist ziemlich schwer, aber ich bekam es am ende auch hin. Ich habe den Toyoto Corolla dafür genommen und voll getunt. Damit geht das ganz gut und ich gewinne jeden Drift bis auf den, wo man auf der 8 förmigen Strecke eine runde fährt. 
Von der Steuerung an sich geht das Spiel eigentlich, es gibt kein Spiel ohne macken was ich bessher gesehen habe. Aber ich muss sagen, dass Spiel hat sich gelohnt zu Kaufen. Pro Street war mehr als für die Tonne und Undercover das schlimmste Rennspiel seit beginn der Videospiele, hab nich ein schlechtes Game gespielt. 
Grafik mäßig ist es in Ordung, nicht das Beste aber sieht auf jedenfall gut aus. Das Schadensmodel finde ich relativ gut. Bis auf das die Scheinwerfer und Scheiben nicht brechen können egal wie man den Schaden einstellt. Vom Spielspaß her ist es aus meiner sicht gut geworden. Außer das ich es etwas zu leicht finde durch zu Zocken. 
Mein 1. Wagen war der S3 und mit dem habe ich Stufe 1 und 2 gezockt, dann einen Reventon gekauft um die NFS Word Tour zu fahren und dann nen Gallardo. Zum driften halt den Toyota, 135i und Mustang 99GT. Finde etwas sehr läppisch, dass man das Spiel mit eigentlich nur 5 Autos durch zocken kann. 

An sich finde ich das Game aber doch ganz gut. Es ist mal wieder einlicht blick im dunkeln und ich hoffe das nächste wird besser. Der richtige weg ist auf jedenfall eingeschlagen.


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Januar 2010)

Wieso ist das denn läppisch?Nfs:MW kannst du problemlos mit einem Golf durchbekommen.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (8. Januar 2010)

Da bin ich ganz genau anderer Meinung.
Ich fand das Schadensmodell sehr enttäuschend. Die Grafik finde ich nicht mäßig sondern schlicht und ergreifend gut! Die Fahrzeuge sehen klasse aus und als ich mich das erste mal ins cockpit setzte dachte ich nur eins:WOW
Das sind die Detaillierdesten Cockpitansichten die ich jeh in einem PC! Rennspiel gesehen habe. Aber wie es scheint ist das Ansichtssache


----------



## Jan565 (8. Januar 2010)

Ja es ist ansichts sache, denn ich habe eine PS3 mit Gran Turismo und da habe ich gedacht "der hammer" bei Full HD und Shift hat auf 1920x1080 mit 4xAA und 16xAF schlechtere Grafik. Ok kann man  das nicht wirklich gut vergleichen, da Konsole gegen PC. Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, NFS-Shift hat auf der PS3 eine extrem schlechte Grafik, dass ist die auf dem PC um welten besser, ich habe mir davon mal die Demo geladen und war sehr enttäuscht. Für den PC gibt es nichts bessere bissher, da stimme ich zu.


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Januar 2010)

Schade ,dass es GT5 nicht für PC gibt:/
Btw, es soll wohl etwas Zeit bringen ,wenn man beim Spiel die Autokupplung ausmacht, Ich teste jetzt mal ,was das auf der Nordschleife bringt

EDIT: Auch wenn man generell die Automatik schalten lässt ,bringt es einen kleinen Vorteil, die Autokupplung auszumachen


----------



## Freeak (13. Januar 2010)

Also Persönlich mag ich Shift Absolut nicht, das ist KEIN NFS mehr, das ist einfach auf gut Deutsch einfach nur noch: Schei*e.  Wenn ich z.B.: auf der Nordschleife geradeaus fahre (oder auf ner anderen Piste) und eine Kurve kommt und ich auf die Eisen gehe und LENKE, Fahre ich dennoch geradeaus weiter? Hallo? Was issen das?  Selbst in nem RICHTIGEN PKW (bei 50KM/h Probiert mit Nissan Sunny, Wohlgemerkrt jetzt im Winter) ist das ohne Probleme möglich.  Also die Steuerung von Shift ist echt fürn Po, da Zocke ich lieber GRiD, da kann ich Driften und die Autos Reagieren auch auf Urplötzliche Bremsmanöver sowie Hektische Lenkbewegungen, so wie ich das erwarte und auch vom richtigen Fahren "gewohnt" bin.


----------



## midnight (13. Januar 2010)

Naja wann fährst du auf der Nordschleife schonmal mit 50 in eine Kurve? Und durch die Masse deines Autos schiebts dich in einer Kurze halt nach außen, aber beim Nissan Sunny wirst du mit 50kmh davon zugegebenermaßen nix merken. Shift ist noch lange keine Simulation, aber eben auch kein reines Arcade-Ding mehr.

so far


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Januar 2010)

ähh ,hallo!?
Gerade auf der NS ist das doch sehr einfach ,wenn du nur mal die Senken ausnutzt ,die sich vor fast jeder Kurve offerieren.Das mit dem Lenken hatte ich am Anfang ,mit guten Controllersettings und etwas Übung ist es aber wirklich nicht schwer.Mit Lenkbewegungen unso´, warum gehst du nicht ins Tuningmenu und machst dir ein direktes Setup? Lenkeinschlag erhöhen und Dämper anpassen.WElche Autos nimmst dum überhaupt?Mit nem standard Charger könnte ich dich ja noch verstehen ,aber gerade gute Autos ,wie der Zonda R driften ganz gern.


----------



## Gerry (26. Januar 2010)

Unterstützt das Spiel bei gamepads nicht die rumble-Funktion (Vibration)? Bei meinem Saitek P2500-Gamepad funktioniert es zumindest nicht. Wenn ich das gamepad auf der Windowsoberfläche teste, vibriert das Pad.

Mein MS-FF-Wheel funktioniert dagegen tadellos, auch das Force-Feedback.

Gleiches Problem übrigens auch bei Dirt2. 

Warum ich dann überhaupt mit dem Gamepad spielen möchte?
Für ein schnelles Spiel zwischendurch ist mir aber der Aufbau des Wheels/Pedale,... zu lästig.


----------



## Green_Raptor (6. Februar 2010)

ich hab jetzt nach endlosen versuchen ein einiermaßen akzeptalbes setting hinbekommen. ich bin aber trotzdem der meinung das es eine schlechte steuerung ist. 
ich bin wahrscheinlich wirklich Gran turisomo (PS2 und 3) verwöhnt. hab bisher kein spiel erlebt welche annähernd an diese fahrphysik rankommt. werd mich jetzt doch wieder von nfs shift trennen. find ich ein wenig schade.


----------



## Fla$h (14. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ein Problem mit der Menüsteuerung bei Shift. 
Gleich beim Start kann man ja die Spache wählen. 
Bei mir hör ich aber nur ein tickern und die Auswahl hängt ganz oben. 
Wenn ich mit den Pfeiltasten nach unten drücke zappelt die Auswahl
hoch und runter. 
Hat das schon jemand gehabt? Wie kann ich es beheben?

Das Spiel hab ich von einer Sicherheitscopie. 
Wurde mit dem 2. Patch ausgestattet und ist gefixed. 
Tastatur ist eine G15. Keine anderen Geräte am Rechner. 
Außer die Maus über blauen Zahn.
Treiber für die Tastatur hab ich auch schon neu gemacht.

 Andere Spiele funzen einwandfrei.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Februar 2011)

Green_Raptor schrieb:


> Ein lenkrad kann ich mir noch nicht leisten.


- Wegen einem günstigen Lenkrad schau' mal bei ebay 'rein.
- In zirka 6 Wochen kommt Shift 2 - Unleashed auf den Markt, es ist davon auszugehen, das die in Shift 1 kritisierten Punkte in Sachen Fahrphysik ausgemerzt sind
Shift 2 Unleashed: Vorschau (Rennspiel, PlayStation3,360,PC) von 4players.de
- Spiele wie Shift spielt man am besten mit dem Lenkrad, alle Rundenzeiten wie z.B. auf NFS Shift: World Records wurden mit Lenkrad un viiieeel Übung erreicht.
- Have fun


----------

